
Twitter Blocked Tweeting “996.icu” - yegle
https://twitter.com/bitinn/status/1113278690316574722
======
jfim
For those less aware of some Chinese tech companies' working schedules, 996
refers to the practice of coming in at 9am, leaving at 9pm, 6 days a week
(996). There's also a joke about 007 (ie. stay at the office all the time).

Apparently, [https://996.icu/](https://996.icu/) got blocked somehow. If you
can view the website, the top right link allows you to switch the text to
English (and a few other languages), in case you want to read the content.

------
jakecopp
See the English README for the Github repo here (explains the cause):
[https://github.com/996icu/996.ICU/blob/master/README_EN.md](https://github.com/996icu/996.ICU/blob/master/README_EN.md)

~~~
zenexer
That URL no longer works; I believe the file has been renamed. New URL:
[https://github.com/996icu/996.ICU/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/996icu/996.ICU/blob/master/README.md)

